# why is my sheep throwing up???



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

?????????????????


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 15, 2011)

Need more info.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like she ate something very bad, possibly.  If she were a goat, she'd get baking soda and veg oil and possibly activated charcoal.  And B vitamins and probably other stuff  that I'm not thinking of right now....I don't know about sheep, though.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

she was just eating and then started walking around and throwing her head and coughing and hacking and threw up a little grain and then walked over to the house and threw up more. she stood in the house for a minute and then came out and started eating again. she's in with the goats. they all get free choice baking soda (each of the goats eats about 1 or 2 licks a day, i'm not sure how much the sheep eats). she's fine today. no other apparent sign of illness. I don't know what she got into. we don't let her at the goats copper suply. did she maybe just eat to much or have a overactive rumine?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## genuck (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds more like she was choking to me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't know sheep could throw up.  I know bunnies can't.  So maybe there is a blockage and she's trying to unblock.  

Hopes she is ok.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like she was choking. If she gets a lot of grain, try wetting it slightly, or find large rocks to put in the feeder to slow her down.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had that happen when feed was dusty and wetting it with some water first stopped that...it was more of a choking than throwing up though...frightening to see...at the bottom of feed bins some feed gets too fine and rather than throwing it out, I just wet it.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks! she just threw up grain so she probably was getting blocked and just neaded to get it out. i'll start wetting it slightly. thanks!

jst wanted to ask at what age do u breed? we where going to breed her at 8 months so she lambed at a year or so but the older breeder we got her from said we could but she likes to wait so the lamb at 2 years instead of 1 for reasons i don't feal like typing at the moment. jst wnted to know your outlook on the subject!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 16, 2011)

It's better to go by size/weight rather than age when deciding to breed ewe lambs or not.  I always like to wait to breed them as yearlings so they lamb at 2 years. I'm not raising commercial sheep, so the monetary gain from having ewes lamb as yearlings is no benefit to me, I'd rather wait and have my ewes finish growing (or almost finished growing) before being bred.  There are complications with lambing early, and I just choose to wait and avoid any possible problems.


----------

